# Burstner Solano T710



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We took our Chausson in to RDH for a water ingress check and came away having bought a new Solano T720, this was mainly due to the better layout with the end bathroom and the available storage areas that are not there on the Chausson.
The Chausson was based upon the excellent Renault Master 3 Ltr. which had power to spare. The Solano that we are collecting next week has the Fiat 130 Multijet engine and I would be pleased to hear from anyone with a similar model how it performs fully loaded up to it's maximum 4T.
I did test drive a Solano with the same engine and it seemed to be okay but the van was not loaded up at all.
Excellent service from RDH by the way.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I have a Solano T710 2 berth end bathroom 3.5 tonne appart from the Fiat problems main problems Judder and leak,leak i fixed myself no water under my bonnet Judder more worring lets see if Fiat come up with a fix before clutch/gbox fail.
Rest of the van is great and the 2.3 seems to have loads of power will cruise at Mway speed limits and plenty more getting about 26/7 mpg but only done 7000km and I tend to put my foot down.
Before this I had a 2006 2.8 fiat based panel van conversion good but the 2.3 is far superior quite flexible a joy to drive and at 7.2 m long that quite a statement.
Colin Frier


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I agree with the above. Plus I have had Wow Power fitted by Chelston and now it is even more powerful, more frugal, less noisey althought it was OK to start with, less gear changes and more acceleration at the top end and in top gear. Perfect really.

Handbrake is a joke for position and have often left my testicles behind getting out the cab. Also good to have gibbon length arms to operate it. I have had an extender fitted by Chelston and I believe available from OutdoorBitz.. Bit of a draught from an intake in the door which can be covered up as described somewhere on here.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response to my question, I have now had the new van for a week and have some answers of my own.
The engine performance seems okay but not as good as the Renault and I now have it booked into the garage for 5 recall items to be carried out.
Other items are:

There is a thump underneath when starting.
It does judder when reversing.
The windscreen wipers work full on when they should be on intermittent.
The water pipes to the bathroom are the wrong way round in that the red pipe is the cold water.

Apart from this the layout is excellent and I now have enough storage to take the fishing tackle and the golf clubs.
I have however taken out the table and put in a 600mm dia. one which can be moved around.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> It does judder when reversing.


Always or just up a hill????

If so don't forget Catherine's database :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> Thanks for the response to my question, I have now had the new van for a week and have some answers of my own.
> The engine performance seems okay but not as good as the Renault and I now have it booked into the garage for 5 recall items to be carried out.
> Other items are:
> 
> ...


Spooky.... I changed my stand alone table into a pedestal table offset so that when it spins around, differences of space are available and also the spare bed board I turned into another small table for those short stops and night time bed table. Chelston did those alterations for me.

I have only driven in recent years Fiat so I can only compare 1.9TD, 2.8TD and this latest 2.3TD but I could well imagine that the Renault and the Ford are better engines and perhaps the Merc best of all.


----------

